# My new gold striped maroon clown fish



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just wanted everyone to know that I purchased another clown fish today. You can have 2 of the same species in a big of enough tank, but its a risk to do it. They have been in the same tank for about 2 hours now and everything is good. So I hope it will remain like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

How is everything going with the new clown usmc? Any chance of a pic?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

As soon as I can get him to come out long enough. As soon as he comes out my other clown chase's it back in his cave.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

After the bigger maroon clown nearly destoyed the tail of the little one. They seem to be getting along now. I just have one question. when the bigger one goes over to the smaller one, the smaller one seems to wiggling funny at the bigger one. What is this behavior? The bigger one seems like its tring to invite the smaller to his/her anemone, every time he/she goes over there it seems like it is tring to get the smaller to follow it over the other side of the tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Maroons can change their sex one time. They can spend most of their time as hermaphrodites and become males before changing to female. You might already have a pair of male and female or one may be getting ready to make the switch. Sounds like they are pairing up. I have a beautiful pair. Generally the larger is the female but may not yet be the case as you just introduced them. The gold/yellow stripe are by far the calmer of the maroons. greta choice. Mine host to anemones in seconds. They just adore them.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When I first added the 2nd one 2 weeks ago I didn't think he would survive. The bigger one would just attack him every chance he got. But now they are swimming with each but not sharing the same anemone yet.


----------

